# Fenders compatible with disc brakes?



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm trying to find a pair of fenders for my commuter, but oddly the descriptions of fenders I see online never mention anything about being disc brake compatible.

I'm looking for options that work with disc brakes and will clear 700x35. Would prefer full fender coverage. My LBS doesn't have anything in stock that would work.

Any recommendations? I made a wonderful mess on my ride home last night through all the slush on the road, I really need to get some fenders.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Fenders Cascadia Hybrid/Touring Black


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know of any that are specifically for disc brakes. But fender stays are not that hard to bend:

Here's a nice example.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SKS Chromoplastics. I did two things. I bent the stays, and I used a longer bolt and found a shim to space the stay further out from the mount.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you guys bend them using a bench vice or just go at them with pliers? Or something else altogether?

My rear rack actually uses a spacer, so I might be able to double up on that for clearance and then bend the front.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A bench vice is helpful, but not totally necessary. For mine, I used the edge of my workbench and a couple pairs of heavy pliers. I had to tweak the bends a little when I moved my fenders to a new frame, and I needed to use a bench vice for that.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the Cascadias also. I use the disc brake caliper bolt on the front (just using a longer bolt as mentioned), and I had to bend the stay for the rear. The cascadias come with these big ridiculous spacer things to get the fender stays out away from the disc brake caliper, but it's way more stable to just use the disc brake mounting bolt to mount them and avoid using these spacers.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks all, just placed an order for Cascadias and will have to see about bending them into shape. I do have a bench vice, but I haven't installed it onto my work bench yet. This should motivate me to do so, probably this weekend.

Now to figure out if I am going to replace my Tektro Novelas with BB7s.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

The Cascadias look like a good option. 

You might get a length of 1/4" copper tubing and bend it to the perfect shape with your fingers, then try to match that with the bends in the actual fender hardware. Its an extra step, but it saves a lot of poking and testing mid- bend.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Rustedthrough said:


> The Cascadias look like a good option.
> 
> You might get a length of 1/4" copper tubing and bend it to the perfect shape with your fingers, then try to match that with the bends in the actual fender hardware. Its an extra step, but it saves a lot of poking and testing mid- bend.


Good idea, I've got lots of wire and other bending things I can make a template with. Thanks.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Here's another vote for using the SKS Fenders (or any standard fender) and bending the stays. I did the fork stays by hand - did the first one and matched the second to it. The rear I used a vice and some pliers. Really happy with the way it came out.

It makes it tons easier on the fork if you've got mid-blade eyelets.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I do have mid-blade eyelets. Honestly I kind of wondered "WTF are these for?" when I got the bike. I think I'll try it your way.

This place is awesome, so much faster than learning from my mistakes. Fenders are out for delivery already, Amazon Prime is too convenient.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

formula4speed said:


> I do have mid-blade eyelets. Honestly I kind of wondered "WTF are these for?" when I got the bike. I think I'll try it your way.
> 
> This place is awesome, so much faster than learning from my mistakes. Fenders are out for delivery already, Amazon Prime is too convenient.


Fyi, they're really to be used for rack mounting, but work great for this


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wanted to throw a quick thank you out to everyone. I got my fenders installed this afternoon without too much trouble, took me a little while but it was my first fender install.

Using the front fork eyelets worked great, just had to cut down the fender stays with a hack saw. Haven't had a chance to ride yet, but no rub on the wheels when spinning them on the bike stand.

Will have to get some new pics up sometime, I think it's turning into a pretty awesome commuter.


----------

